

Have you been to an online bootcamp or coding school? - eduluvr

Hi Hacker News,<p>My team is doing some research about online bootcamps and coding schools, and would love to hear about your experiences.  This quick survey will only take you 5 mins.  If you qualify and finish you&#x27;ll get a $25 Amazon gift certificate.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;svy.mk&#x2F;1upJ7iW<p>Thank you!
======
vitzma16
I attended the second cohort at Codeup and just completed the twelve weeks at
the end of July. I learned LAMP Stack, Js and many other technologies. I
learned quite a bit and I am eager to start developing with a team to build on
my new skills. I am confident that I will find a good fit for me. The boot
camp was very tough but this was expected. Codeup had a good mix of
instructors who are all very knowledgeable and helpful.

------
coursereport
We're hosting a webinar with alumni from each online coding bootcamp next
Thursday- you should tune in! [http://webinars.coursereport.com/online-
bootcamps/](http://webinars.coursereport.com/online-bootcamps/)

------
marketingadvice
I'm in one now, but your survey = closed

------
panorama
Seems like the survey is closed.

